# Bruckner romantic symphony



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,
many years ago i read that the first theme of the second movement of the fourth symphony of Bruckner is inspired by a J.S.Bach piece.
Do you know this?

regards

mark


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Mark60 said:


> Hi,
> many years ago i read that the first theme of the second movement of the fourth symphony of Bruckner is inspired by a J.S.Bach piece.
> Do you know this?
> 
> ...


No I didn't! but if you can find out at all which piece, I would be interested..


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

David C Coleman said:


> No I didn't! but if you can find out at all which piece, I would be interested..


If I am not mistaken the first theme of the second movement of Bruckner's 'Romantische' is akin to Bach's Cantata No. 210 , O holder Tag Erwinschte Zeit.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmmm I'll have to have a re listen to the Bruckner Symphony. Mind you I don't have any Bach to compare it to.


----------



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

David,
which part of cantata 120?
thank you


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Mark60 said:


> David,
> which part of cantata 120?
> thank you





tahnak said:


> If I am not mistaken the first theme of the second movement of Bruckner's 'Romantische' is akin to Bach's Cantata No. 210 , O holder Tag Erwinschte Zeit.


I think your numbers are flipped in the first two digits.


----------



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

oh yes, cantata 210...
but I repeat:
which part of cantata 210?
thank you


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Mark60 said:


> oh yes, cantata 210...
> but I repeat:
> which part of cantata 210?
> thank you


I have no idea. I googled around a bit and found nothing. My guess is that a Bruckner biography is needed. Unfortunately, due to the design of CD sales sites, the listings are streaked with spam.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> I have no idea. I googled around a bit and found nothing. My guess is that a Bruckner biography is needed. Unfortunately, due to the design of CD sales sites, the listings are streaked with spam.


It is the chorale which forms the harmonic ground of all movements of the cantata.


----------

